# Please change the pink background immediately.



## mirx

Please change the pink background immediately. My eyes are nearly bleeding.


----------



## Lurrezko

It also says *this thread has been deleted* in every thread I open.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah for me, too.
I came here to see if anyone else was experiencing it..... eyes also bleeding.


----------



## mirx

Then we might be under attack.


----------



## Lurrezko

The attackers must have a very questionable aesthetic taste.


----------



## JamesM

I don't see any pink background.  Where do you see it?


----------



## Alxmrphi

JamesM said:


> I don't see any pink background.  Where do you see it?



In every single thread.


----------



## mirx

Alxmrphi said:


> In every single thread.
> View attachment 8416


I see you're using FireFox, maybe it's something to do with the browser. I'm Mozilla too.


----------



## almostfreebird

Click "tools" on your browser, then click "options", and you could customize your screen colour whatever you like.


----------



## Alxmrphi

almostfreebird said:


> Click "tools" on your browser, then click "options", and you could customize your screen colour whatever you like.


I don't think that's right.
I don't even have a "Tools" option, but even then I don't see how that'd change what seems to be set in the HTML code of the site.

Mirx are you also on Firefox?


----------



## Lurrezko

It's not the hideous background: it also says *This thread has been deleted* in every single thread, I insist.

I use GoogleChrome.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Lurrezko said:


> It's not the hideous background: it also says *This thread has been deleted* in every single thread, I insist.


Yeah, I see it, too.
Are you also using Firefox? Do you get this with another browser as well?


----------



## mirx

almostfreebird said:


> Click "tools" on your browser, then click "options", and you could customize your screen colour whatever you like.


My screen color is fine, thank you. It's just the thread background color that has screwed my pupils. Control panel and forums are ok.


----------



## Lurrezko

mirx said:


> My screen color is fine, thank you. It's just the thread background color that has screwed my pupils. Control panel and forums are ok.



Same here.

Alx, I edited my post above.


----------



## LV4-26

Lurrezko said:


> It also says *this thread has been deleted* in every thread I open.


Same here.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah so it's cross-browser... hmm


----------



## Bevj

Lurrezko said:


> It also says *this thread has been deleted* in every thread I open.



Same here


----------



## mirx

I just tried it on Safari, still wanted to stab a fork in my eye. I also see that "this thread has been deleted" announcement. Maybe some mod should come and tell us what's going on.


----------



## LV4-26

mirx said:


> I just tried it on Safari, still wanted to stab a fork in my eye. I also see that "this thread has been deleted" announcement. Maybe some mod should come and tell us what's going on.


Same with Firefox, IE and Google Chrome.


----------



## Vanda

We really don't know. Mike was warned about it. Let's wait a little!


----------



## JamesM

Alxmrphi said:


> In every single thread.
> View attachment 8416



Nasty-looking!  Mike has been notified.  We hope it's resolved soon.  I wonder why it's showing up for some people and not others.  Strange!


----------



## mirx

LV4-26 said:


> Same with Firefox, IE and Google Chrome.


Mmm, so why doesn't James see it? May not requiring eye surgery be one of the perks of being a mod?


----------



## Vanda

I can't see it either.


----------



## Lurrezko

Thank you, Vanda, let's wait. On the other hand, this new background goes nicely with my shower curtain.


----------



## almostfreebird

mirx said:


> My screen color is fine, thank you. It's just the thread background color that has screwed my pupils. Control panel and forums are ok.



The thread background color of my laptop is mild gray because I customized it that way.


----------



## mirx

almostfreebird said:


> The thread background color of my laptop is mild gray because I customized it that way.


I'm afraid my eyes and I are at a loss, I have always gone by the default settings of WR.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> It's not the hideous background: it also says *This thread has been deleted* in every single thread, I insist.
> 
> I use GoogleChrome.



Yeah, me too.
This thread has been deleted.


----------



## almostfreebird

mirx said:


> I'm afraid my eyes and I are at a loss, I have always gone by the default settings of WR.



I recommend to use MozillaFirefox, this is the process to change the thread background color:
Click "tools" , then click "options",
then click "colors", then you choose whatever color you like. Mild gray is best for your pupils.


----------



## mirx

almostfreebird said:


> I recommend to use MozillaFirefox, this is the process to change the thread background color:
> Click "tools" , then click "options",
> then click "colors", then you choose whatever color you like. Mild gray is best for your pupils.


Thanks, it's messed up everything else but it will do for the time being, it's certainly better than the cornea transplant.


----------



## Bookmom

My grandmother's chenllle bedspread has taken over WR! I'm using safari on a macbook air and it's covering my screen as well.  It's terrible, please fix!


----------



## gandolfo

Bookmom said:


> My grandmother's chenllle bedspread has taken over WR! I'm using safari on a macbook air and it's covering my screen as well.  It's terrible, please fix!



Also on my macbook pro.....It's making me feel quite queasy looks like melted synthetic strawberry ice cream yuk yuk
also every thread says deleted......


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry everybody! Something went wrong.  Everything should be back to normal now.


----------



## Bookmom

mkellogg said:


> Sorry everybody! Something went wrong.  Everything should be back to normal now.



Hallelujah!


----------



## mirx

mkellogg said:


> Sorry everybody! Something went wrong.  Everything should be back to normal now.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurrezko

mkellogg said:


> Sorry everybody! Something went wrong.  Everything should be back to normal now.



Happy to hear the Hacker Grannies have been neutralized. Thank you.


----------



## Bookmom

Lurrezko said:


> Happy to hear the Hacker Grannies have been neutralized. Thank you.



Priceless!


----------

